# Help please?



## shanew48 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi, I recently been looking at the following squat rack but not sure what make it is? the seller says it doesn't state on it who made it, does anyone here know who made it or what it could be please? need to source some safety spotter bars with collars for it., does anyone know where I can get some for this squat rack please?

Regards

View attachment $_57 (37).JPG


View attachment $_57 (38).JPG


View attachment $_57 (36).JPG


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Can't help, the only thing I will say is that I don't like these racks as it feels a long walk out.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Just measure the holes and buy a couple of lengths of steel bar a foot longer than the gap it will be a lot less than ordering from the manufacturer


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The bars are usually 25mm round bar. The engineers in the unit I posit where my workshop is sold me a 3m length for £10.

Expect to pay circa £20-30 though.

Mark out the lengths, drill holes in each end of the lengths you're gonna cut(lengths 6-8"longer than the gap). In the holes put some R-clips in so the bars don't accidentally push through too far.

If done both ends you can make it so they won't come out at all without removing the clips.


----------

